# pro desktop v8 free download



## york4944 (Oct 1, 2009)

can I download free pro desktop v8 software?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

According from this Thread back in 2009 you had Pro Desktop v8. What happened then? 
Are you also aware that Pro Desktop V8 is not a Free software?


----------

